# Hello owners look what I found!



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

Does this seem tasty to you? And will the rear hatch wiper from a like 82-85 Quantum fit on a 87? this also goes for the wiper motor. there are a few things wrong with it but for the most part it seems pretty sound do it look like a good buy? thanks!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Wagon? Yes they are all the same.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Hello owners look what I found! (Brusky)*

Picture?


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Well I thought because the front headlights changed from 4 headlights too a single pair maybe there were some other differences also. There are a few early quantum's at the local pick a parts and they are untouched so if I could get some electrical parts from them I was wondering if they would be compatible with an 87.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Other then the headlights; interior power windows, sunroof, vacuum locks, non-power windows, non-power sunroof, 'sport seats', rear seat headrests, cargo cover.


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

SUPER thanks ! That is great info


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Brusky)*

Oh and I never posted the link







:lol:
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...65127


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Brusky)*

I drove this one


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BlkMk3)*

ANNNDD?!?!?!?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

$1100 is too much.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Brusky)*

it's decent. i agree that $1,100 is too much. That's why i didn't purchase it.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BlkMk3)*

You west coast guys are so spoiled!








Looks like a rust free body!


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moonstation 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_You west coast guys are so spoiled!








Looks like a rust free body!

It was pretty much rust free except for a ding in the rear fender.


----------

